# Meow, meow, meow... :)



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

My daughter loves cats. Wanted to surprise her and decorated one T-shirt for it. Nothing complicated. Thread and needle... Simple doodles. Love them very much. Pictures find from the internet.


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Awe so sweet I am sure she will adore it. I do.


----------



## Lulu2 (Jun 21, 2013)

Avekene said:


> My daughter loves cats. Wanted to surprise her and decorated one T-shirt for it. Nothing complicated. Thread and needle... Simple doodles. Love them very much. Pictures from the internet.


I love it! 😻 Very Creative! :thumbup:


----------



## Jean williams (Nov 11, 2014)

Very cute!


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

What a great idea! Love the cats you made!
I'd love to get such a T-shirt!


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

That is too cute!!! I just love it it is so creative.


----------



## South Africa (Jul 3, 2013)

How very clever of you!  That is so cute!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Cute,


----------



## annie.jk (Apr 7, 2014)

Ahhh, lovely pussies xx


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very well done,fantastic work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very cute idea


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Very cute..great job.....


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

So cute.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh, my gosh, this is toooo cute!!! I would love one like this!! Do you mind if I borrow your idea? It's just precious!!!!


----------



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

LadyBecket said:


> Oh, my gosh, this is toooo cute!!! I would love one like this!! Do you mind if I borrow your idea? It's just precious!!!!


Oh course. There are beautiful cats never enough


----------



## harpmom (Feb 28, 2015)

So cute! I bet she loves it!


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Really nice! What a good idea.


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

What a cute idea! Your skills have brought the kitty to life- I can see it stretching and curling and rubbing!


----------



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

knitonashingle said:


> What a cute idea! Your skills have brought the kitty to life- I can see it stretching and curling and rubbing!


I think You see cat sleeping in the sun too  I even hear something. Is it purr? :wink:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very creative and soooo cute. You did good I'm sure she will love it.


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh my gosh, that is SO darn cute! Love it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Really cute! Sure she will love it!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Excellent Idea,
looks like this might become your daughter's favorite T-shirt!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

So cute, great idea.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

That is toooooo darn cute !


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Avekene said:


> My daughter loves cats. Wanted to surprise her and decorated one T-shirt for it. Nothing complicated. Thread and needle... Simple doodles. Love them very much. Pictures find from the internet.


Good thing my friend, Betty, can't see that or I'd be doing one for her! Darling!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Really cute and so creative of you.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Awesome. She will love it.


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh so cute! Simple and fun! Thanks for sharing ! &#128522;


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

That is adorable! Wonder if I could figure out how to do that with doodles of chihuahuas? That would be a great shirt to wear at the dog shows.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i,too, would like to borrow your idea!! i have three cats and this shirt would be perfect for me!!!
Blessings


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

Clever idea ! I would never have thought of that


----------



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

amberdragon said:


> i,too, would like to borrow your idea!! i have three cats and this shirt would be perfect for me!!!
> Blessings


There you go


----------



## Deb Hjelseth (Jan 4, 2014)

My DIL would love this, I may have to borrow your idea too!


----------



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

Deb Hjelseth said:


> My DIL would love this, I may have to borrow your idea too!


Give it to go :thumbup:


----------



## CI of NC (Feb 27, 2015)

Wonderful imagination you have. Please keep working on your art style and send pictures. Really great. She will have an original that no one else has.


charlene


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Love the shirt. You are creative.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Well done! What a thoughtful, personal gift. She will love the t-shirt!


----------



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

It was not first time I put cats on her shirt. When she was smaller, she got that T-shirt. I have bad pictures, made in the night with very old telephone, but something is visible.
Used buttons and colden spangles for the eyes, effect yarn.
Gingerbread form was used to drawing 

She wore it until the stomach began to stand out :lol:
Liked it so much


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Very cute, she will love it.


----------



## Twobonkers (Apr 19, 2012)

How lovely and how clever you are!


----------



## 8536 (Feb 24, 2011)

So cute! What a lucky daughter to have a great Mom to design for her.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I love the shirt. Great work.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Very cute. She'll have a one-of-a-kind treasure to enjoy, made just for her by mom.


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh that is just too cute :-D


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

I have some daughters who would love to have one. I see Christmas presents ahead!


----------



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

Grammy Toni said:


> I have some daughters who would love to have one. I see Christmas presents ahead!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

oh, I like your idea. I am making a quilt for my daughter and she is into running marathons and triathlons and I have been trying to find something similar doing athletic movements. do you remember where you got the figures?


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## Kit-Kat (May 25, 2015)

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE!


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Wow, these are great!

I am on an animal board working on designing shirts to wear when we table. OK if I borrow a couple of your cats? Any dogs?

Thanks!


----------



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

Madelyn said:


> Wow, these are great!
> 
> I am on an animal board working on designing shirts to wear when we table. OK if I borrow a couple of your cats? Any dogs?
> 
> Thanks!


They are from internet, I think You may borrow  Dogs You can find from google. Write dog doodles...


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Charming, delightful.
I want one!!!
So creative.
If your daughter does not like it (HaHa ) i am next in line.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Totally cute. Well done.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Love it! Great designs.


----------



## meadowmadcow (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow! What a brilliant idea. Thanks for sharing your great work - my mind is wandering .. thinking of ideas that I could use! Thanks again.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Creative art.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

so cute.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

I love cats, too. These are adorable!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Love it! Great design and beautiful work. :thumbup:


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

I think this would be cute on a tote bag too.


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Very cute! I expect you'll be making more.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I love your cats! You ought to publish your cats pattern
and sell it, it's that clever.


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

Both shirts just delightful!


----------



## sue943 (Jul 14, 2011)

looks like you had some fun doing the cats. well done. Sue in Mi


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Avekene said:


> They are from internet, I think You may borrow  Dogs You can find from google. Write dog doodles...


Thank you!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Very very cute!!!


----------



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

I take one more picture


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Love your cute cats, great idea embroidering them on a t shirt.


----------



## kristinacavaz (Mar 4, 2015)

I can see these selling in California boutique shops for $200.00.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Sooooooooo cute!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

That is so awesome!


----------

